# I use....



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

My most frequent partner while steelhead fishing is a creature of habit, he has a box with 20 or so spinnerbaits ( Oslo spinners are popular here). They are all 3/8th ounce, most with a silver spinner, most orange and white, pink and white, solid orange, etc.
Its all he uses.

I tend to vary quite a bit depending on what the water is like....side drift, float , wet flies, shrimp, wax worms, spawn, nightcrawlers , softshell crawfish, jigs, spinnerbaits, spoons, crankbaits, pink worm, corkies, wobble glos, earplugs, marshmallows, beads, rags, yarnballs, plunking. 

I've even tried some goofy stuff like rigging a spoon with a single hook and putting a spawn sack with cured eggs on the hook. ( dont laugh, it worked second cast ) .

Do you adapt a lot to cope with the fishes attitude and water conditions or just keep it simple and stick to your guns?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep it simple but also normally carry 2 rods with. 1 rigged with a float and either a sac, 1.5" white tube jig, 3" gulp minnow on a jighead or a Marabou jig. And the other for casting with either a crankbait, spoon, or spinner.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I never carry more than one rod, I hate carrying stuff when I'm hiking.
Simple rigs. Spinners, spoons, split shot, hooks, bobbers and jigs, and curly tail jigs. I can fit the while little tackle box in my army pants.
I think the only thing wrong with fishing just spinners is when it gets real cold, they may not chase a spinner.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

In dead of winter if rivers are fishing I don't carry the casting rod, to quick of a presentation for lethargic fish. I use hydrafloat for float fishing and can't cast with it. Made for only float fishing


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll 100% of the time be in my kayak for chrome. I always have two rods with spinners. I sometimes will throw a spoon, but for the most part it is one single spinner and color that is most successful for me. It's a Blue Fox Classic Vibrax. That thing not only hammers the chrome but the smallies as well. I will usually have a third rod on the kayak in the rod holders that is rigged for float fishing jigs, but that's only if I get tired and the wind tunnel picks up in the river that it makes it difficult to troll/padddle. It's then I'll find a bend that is free from wind and only then try float fishing. I don't have the patience for that much though and just like staying on the move. I'll paddle 8 hours if need be and that's how I caught my first one from the kayak last season, in the 8th hour.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wading and float fishing is a blast. Makes you fell like a kid again watching a bobber. Except once you set the hook it's not so much like a Bluegil but a freight train. I do however love getting them casting because they hit like a ton of bricks. That's why I carry both. If I can't get them on the float I'll cast if I can't get em that way I go home


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Once the water temp falls below 35 it's time to drift. Until then, using the current to your advantage is the key. With any chase bait in cold water , it's good to quarter the current letting the current impart the action as much as possible. This works very well. I have had many awesome days casting for cold water steelhead. The trick is to use a slow ratio reel and use the current to your advantage. I like the pflueger president for cold water fishing, it has a nice smooth action and slow retrieve. When I fish like this I use a 9'6" temple fork outfitters rod. I have the option to drift a spot after casting it, because there are always more fish to be caught using other methods.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone here try the Rapala Pixee spoons? I'm ordering some to take with me to the lower Niagara next week for salmon. I'm hoping they may work this fall for chrome as well.

http://www.rapala.com/blue-fox/spoons/pixee-spoon/pixeeandreg-spoon/Pixee+Spoon.html


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are blue fox brand but owned by rapala. Had me confused for a min. I've got steel on them before


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Heck I've hooked a few steelhead on a Silver Kastmaster 1/2 oz.


----------

